# SIT Tubing



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

What size tubing will work on a Flyer engine with SIT? Been told vacuum hose works good.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Freightliner said:


> What size tubing will work on a Flyer engine with SIT? Been told vacuum hose works good.


I have a Hudson with SIT, but the tube is/was fine.. I see the hose on ebay all the time, or you can check with portLines..


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I got mine from Portlines.


----------

